# Royal Synchro (Two Group) and Macap MXA Grinder



## Coffee Is Art (Feb 3, 2013)

This is the set up in cafe now. I do realise this isn't strictly a home set up but my cafe is 10 meters from my house so essentially this is my home set up. I think any machine you get your first cup on coffee from in the morning whilst wearing your slippers counts as a home set up!

I've only a day to play with them so far so I'll report back when I can provide a decent review. I can say though that it is definitely a very good machine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee Is Art said:


> ...any machine you get your first cup on coffee from in the morning whilst wearing your slippers counts as a home set up!


I'd agree with that!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the Royal! Does it have multiple boilers and PID-goodness?

Also a nice colour!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Gorgeous... Where is your cafe based?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

> my cafe is 10 meters from my house


I'll get my coat


----------

